# Scripture Promises the Fractured Church Will Be Happily Reunited



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 9, 2008)

Thomas M'Crie, _The Unity of the Church_, "Discourse 2 - On the Removal of Church Divisions and Application of the Doctrine," pp. 57-62:



> Discourse 2 - On the Removal of Church Divisions and Application of the Doctrine
> 
> "They shall be one in mine hand" Ezekiel 37:19
> 
> ...


----------

